# Ravel Piano Concerto in G Major



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Is it me or is there a Gershwin feel to this concerto?
Especially first and third movements!
Listened to it recently trying to familiarise myself before a concert in two weeks!


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes. Ravel was fascinated by American popular music including ragtime and jazz, and admired Gershwin (the admiration was mutual). Howard Pollack, author of "George Gershwin: His Life and Work" wrote: "_Gershwin unquestionably influenced Ravel's later work, in particular the Piano Concerto in G Major, completed in 1931, a work long regarded as a kind of homage to Gershwin, though its debts to Satie and Milhaud are perhaps greater still._"


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

There's a story that Gershwin wanted to study with Ravel. The Frenchman asked the American how much he earned and when Gershwin told him Ravel said he didn't need any lessons!
Or something along those lines.

Anyway, the concerto is indeed Gershwinesque. (Gershwinian?)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Petwhac said:


> There's a story that Gershwin wanted to study with Ravel. The Frenchman asked the American how much he earned and when Gershwin told him Ravel said he didn't need any lessons!
> Or something along those lines.
> 
> Anyway, the concerto is indeed Gershwinesque. (Gershwinian?)


The version I heard was, when Gershwin asked, Ravel said, "Why be a second-rate Ravel when you can be a first-rate Gershwin?"

Rhapsody in Blue is the first piece that comes to mind when listening to this concerto- both are one of my favorite piano concertos of the 20th century.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Tchaikov6 said:


> The version I heard was, when Gershwin asked, Ravel said, "Why be a second-rate Ravel when you can be a first-rate Gershwin?"
> 
> Rhapsody in Blue is the first piece that comes to mind when listening to this concerto- both are one of my favorite piano concertos of the 20th century.


Gershwin's own Concerto in F is also great, though perhaps not quite in the same class as Ravel's.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

The Gershwin concerto is indeed a fine piece, and for me it's fully the equal of Ravel's G major concerto. I prefer Ravel's Concerto for the Left Hand to both of them though.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Animal the Drummer said:


> The Gershwin concerto is indeed a fine piece, and for me it's fully the equal of Ravel's G major concerto. I prefer Ravel's Concerto for the Left Hand to both of them though.


1st Mov of Gershwin's is great. In my opinion, Ravel's harmony is that much more subtle and refined in general and the slow movement of his concerto, despite it's apparent simplicity, has immeasurable depth. Quite extraordinary.

Concerto for LH is wonderful too!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think there is a third concerto worthy of comparison to those of Ravel and Gershwin and with regards to their respective jazz elements it is one which predates both - the Concerto for Piano & Small Orchestra composed by Ervin Schulhoff in 1923.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Judith said:


> Is it me or is there a Gershwin feel to this concerto?


There is definitely the influence of Gershwin in Ravel's G major concerto.
Gershwin wanted very much to be regarded as a "serious" composer within musical circles. When he composed his Piano Concerto, he was afraid that it would not be accepted - so he arranged a private concert at his own expense with some specially invited guests as audience, to see how it might be received - Gershwin greatly admired Ravel, who was among these guests.

Ravel not only thought very well of Gershwin's Concerto - but was influenced by this work in the composition of his own Concerto in G.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Essential classics for you all!





















Indeed, there prove many recordings coupling Gershwin and Ravel. This likely indicates somebody out there has noticed a connection!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Very much a Gershwin feel. Ravel was influenced by Gershwin's music.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

A third version, is that after learning of all the scheduled things that would prevent Gershwin from coming to study with Ravel, the Frenchman said "Maybe _I_ should come and study with _you_."


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Ravel's Piano Concerto is_ fantastic_! Yes, very "Gershwin-ian", (he's one of my favorites) but my (very inexperienced, tbs!) ear also hears the Ravel in there. 
Which pianists are generally regarded as the best Ravel interpreters?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

laurie said:


> Ravel's Piano Concerto is_ fantastic_! Yes, very "Gershwin-ian", (he's one of my favorites) but my (very inexperienced, tbs!) ear also hears the Ravel in there.
> Which pianists are generally regarded as the best Ravel interpreters?


Try pianists named Michelangeli, Moravec, Grimaud, Wang and Zimerman. Sounds like a law firm!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Try pianists named Michelangeli, Moravec, Grimaud, Wang and Zimerman. Sounds like a law firm!


The one I have is performed by Yuja Wang and very good!


----------

